# Fun At Mantua



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

With the forecast looking like wind and rain, I wasn't sure where I wanted to fish on Friday.
I narrowed it down to Pineview or Mantua.
While I was still not sure which place to try, I ran into Lunkerhunter2 and we both decided to give Mantua a try.

It turned out to be a great call.
We got on the water about 0900am and headed over to the North East side.
The water was too low to fish there, so we moved to the East side and started fishing the shoreline. We were targeting the Bass and we started picking up a few as we cast into the brush and weeds close to the shore.
The more that we headed to the South, the better the fishing became.
By the time that we got to the point of the knoll, the fishing really picked up. We got several LMB that were about 14" and full of fight.

When we ran out of good structure to fish, we moved out to a few spots that I have on my GPS. They didn't produce, so we decided to try over on the South side, where the creek comes into the reservoir.
I have usually picked up a few Rainbows there in the past.

Well the Trout were in there and they were hungry.
We were getting hits on almost every cast and some of these Bows were big.

Forum member KennyC came up and we picked him and his son up at the ramp and headed back over to the honey hole.
For several more hours, the bite was on, until the storm started to move in on us.
We got off the water just before the storm hit.

It was one of the most productive days that I have had this year.
We also picked up some Perch, Bluegill and Sunfish, which doesn't come as a surprise for anyone that fished Mantua.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent trip Dale!!!!!! I really needed that.
I can't believe the quality of some of those bows. This ice season should be awesome for trout. A few of those bows rival daniels or the berry. 
Did you find anything out about the parasites on the fish?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to call the DWR on Monday to see what they say about the parasites.
This was the first time that I have seen this at Mantua.
Funny that it seemed to affect the larger fish more than the smaller ones.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

so those trout you say they were big what was the biggest one landed? just curious as to what it holds in there as far as trout go? good report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Good posting Gramps, sounds like an awesome time out there, well done! Almost stopped by there this morning but the lighting was looking pretty spooky at like 0400 this morning when I was out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> so those trout you say they were big what was the biggest one landed? just curious as to what it holds in there as far as trout go? good report and thanks for sharing.


A couple of the fish were close to 4#.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lunkerhunter2 and I both questioned if these may be Kamloops Trout.
The Mantua Hatchery used to raise them but I don't know if they still do.
They have really grown from last year.
They also put up great fights.
Nothing like the wimpy Cutthroat from Strawberry.
It's good to see some nice trout back in Mantua again.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa/Lunker

Ok Buds, you got me going. You of course know you and Lunker were fishing at my last favorite local pond, and I'm jealous. Why no pics.? you know I'm going to ask questions of you and Lunker, so bear with me, ok?
First off, to set the stage proper, you both know that in the summer I'm into the bassies. So----------------, Quest. 1 - were you tubing, in my old Porta-bote, or something else? Question 2 - do you have N. and S. mixed up ( I do a lot)? i.e. creek inlet on the N.??? The major creek inlet is S. E. corner, right? Maybe the tube flow at the N.E. part or the little dribble that comes in from the farm lands on the N. side??? Question 3 - bass tactics? What did you use, weed lines, shallow/deep, fish finder etc.?? The last time I was there it was tough with all the weeds but I was always able to catch a few in the N.E. area. The "point" was slower than normal for me???.  You being with Lunker could only have helped.!!! PM me if best, ok? You're learning fast bud, good on ya!!!  
I'm trying to decide whether to go to Mantua or Weston next week.  Of course, I'll be tubing it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, you are correct.
The inlet is on the South side. I just changed it in my post.
We were in LH2's boat.
I'll PM you with the rest.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanksbud,


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Grandpa/Lunker
> 
> Ok Buds, you got me going. You of course know you and Lunker were fishing at my last favorite local pond, and I'm jealous. Why no pics.? you know I'm going to ask questions of you and Lunker, so bear with me, ok?
> First off, to set the stage proper, you both know that in the summer I'm into the bassies. So----------------, Quest. 1 - were you tubing, in my old Porta-bote, or something else? Question 2 - do you have N. and S. mixed up ( I do a lot)? i.e. creek inlet on the N.??? The major creek inlet is S. E. corner, right? Maybe the tube flow at the N.E. part or the little dribble that comes in from the farm lands on the N. side??? Question 3 - bass tactics? What did you use, weed lines, shallow/deep, fish finder etc.?? The last time I was there it was tough with all the weeds but I was always able to catch a few in the N.E. area. The "point" was slower than normal for me???.  You being with Lunker could only have helped.!!! PM me if best, ok? You're learning fast bud, good on ya!!!
> I'm trying to decide whether to go to Mantua or Weston next week.  Of course, I'll be tubing it.


Pics in the morning Fred.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pics![attachment=0:2tpyvs15]average.JPG[/attachment:2tpyvs15][attachment=1:2tpyvs15]Ian and Dale.JPG[/attachment:2tpyvs15][attachment=2:2tpyvs15]nice bow.JPG[/attachment:2tpyvs15][attachment=3:2tpyvs15]largie.JPG[/attachment:2tpyvs15]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You ain't lying about the size of the trout !!!

Good report....I almost saw Dale smile !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I took the fly rod to Mantua this morning.
It was fantastic fishing for about 2 hours and then the W*#$ picked up.
That put the trout down and I only boated 2 more fish the rest of the day.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Same for us Dale. We had a horrible afternoon. Only landed 9 or 10 fish i think including 5 tiny perch. I think the w really shut them down.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I called the DWR today and asked them about the soars that were on some of the trout.
Their answer was that it is probable anchor worm.
With the water temps getting warm, trout stress and the anchor worm problem shows up.
The fish are said to be safe to eat.
Not for me though.
I rarely keep a healthy trout.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not good. It sounds like warm water is the major player in AW's?


----------

